# Can you build a retaining wall in front of an old retaining wall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a picture.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

based on what you posted, of course it would work,,, in most areas you're rqd to get permits & you may even need pro stamp'd drawings,,, don't forget proper drainage IF its applicable.

we use versa-lok & have had no trouble,,, even have 1 being drawn up now 225' x 25'  we use # 57 stone, not gravel

best


----------



## stonecutter (May 23, 2014)

I would never recommend doing that..you're asking for trouble, putting up what is basically a veneer in front of a stone wall.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

If you did that, A) it would probably cause the old wall to move even more and B) any movement of the old wall would transfer through to the new one.

Remove the old one and either re-stack the rock for a new wall or remove any you do not use for fill.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree with stonecutter and TS, I don't believe it's a good idea to do what you are proposing. Whatever is pushing out your old stone wall will continue pushing forward and because there is very little to compress between the old wall and your new proposed wall it will push it forward also. It will be more work but I would just complete disassemble the old wall and reassemble it a little farther forward using some gravel for a backfill and insure proper drainage. It certainly will look better as well.


----------



## tjansen (Jun 6, 2012)

bb33 said:


> The alternative is to leave the wall and do nothing. This is not a house I plan to stay at in the long term. Thanks, BB


That would be my vote. 

Putting that much time and money into a project for something short term doesn't seem wise to me. 

Spend the time and money into other things, like saving for the new house or projects in the interior of the house that may increase the return you may get on this house.

I actually looked into doing something similar, not as long, but terracing a hill with two courses. The information I found for my location said I didn't need a permit unless it was over 4ft.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

wow, did i get trashed,,, yet we do it & often - no troubles yet & some are over 15yrs since built

irc


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

You veneer failing walls?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

no, of course not :no: but we have built walls in front of existing walls 

irc


----------



## stonecutter (May 23, 2014)

stadry said:


> no, of course not :no: but we have built walls in front of existing walls
> 
> irc


Ones that are failing? Stonewalls like what is described? Given your location I seriously doubt it. Anyway, it's bad practice.


----------

